# Hilfe beim einbauen einer primo strand gabel



## dagruaba (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo leute , 
ich hab ein problem und zwar wollte ich in mein mirraco edit ne primo strand einbauen jetz past des aber irgendwie ned und mein alter steuersatz ( standart ) is eh kaput und kann glaub ich bei der gabel eh ned verwendet werden .. jetz frag ich mich hald welchen ich jetz kaufen soll internal oder integratet und wie baut man denjenigen ein ? 

danke für eure antworten im vorraus schonmal !!

lg andreas


----------



## DJ_BMX (2. Januar 2011)

Mach mal ein Bild von deinem Steuerrohr und dem Gabelschaft.

Vll. hast du den Steuersatz einfach falsch eingebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dagruaba (2. Januar 2011)

da is einfach des von dem standart steuersatz drin also die schaalen da , aber die strand kann man ja nicht mit dem fahren hab ich gehört .. oder ?


----------



## DJ_BMX (3. Januar 2011)

Ich kanns mir gerade nicht vorstellen. 
Dein Rahmen sieht vorne so aus?






Dann gehört da ein intigrierter/interal rein:





In der Reihenfolge wird das Lager in den Rahmen reingebaut.
Und die Gabel einfach durchs Steuerrohr.


----------



## RISE (3. Januar 2011)

So wie ich es verstehe, ist sein Steuerrohr für Pressfit Steuersätze, also eben nicht integriert. Vermutlich hat die Primo dann auch noch einen integrierten Konus, bei dem man in Erfahrung bringen muss, ob er mit normalen Steuersätzen überhaupt kompatibel ist oder ob er für die Verwendung an integrierten Steuersätzen gedacht ist. Prinzipiell muss nur der Konus zum jeweiligen Steuersatz kompatibel sein. 
Es kann allerdings sein, dass das im Falle von normalen Steuersätzen nicht der Fall ist, dann kannst du die Gabel nicht an dem Rahmen fahren.


----------



## DJ_BMX (3. Januar 2011)

Deswegen soll er ein Bild von Steuerrohr und Gabelschaft machen.


----------



## dagruaba (3. Januar 2011)

also bei mir is es hald einfach n standart steuersatz wie auf dem bild hier ... http://www.danscomp.com/serve.php?serve=products/charts&html=headsetchart.htm   also wie der obere da ..


----------



## RISE (3. Januar 2011)

Dann musst du dich informieren, zu welchen Steuersätzen die Primo Strand kopatibel ist. Mit Glück ist ein standard Steuersatz dabei, wenn nicht, gäbe es die Möglichkeit, entweder die Gabel auszutauschen oder den Rahmen. Ob es kompatible Pressfit Steuersätze gibt oder die Gabel _ausschließlich_ für integrierte Steuersätze gedacht ist, dürfte dir jeder Onlineshop, der Vertrieb oder Primo direkt sagen können.


----------



## dagruaba (4. Januar 2011)

hey ich hab jetz nochmal bei parano nachgefragt und die haben gesagt das ich die gar nicht mit dem rahmen fahren kann , also wer bräucht ne primo strand ?


----------



## ChristophK (6. Januar 2011)

wenn ich hier nochmal standar(t) lese, flipp ich aus.


----------



## BMXingFelix (6. Januar 2011)

Wirst du nicht, da der Thread inzwischen "unwichtig" ist, da der Eröffner nun weiß was los ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

